# Nikon Buckmasters 6-18X 40mm



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Will the 6-18X gather less light then the 4.5-14X? Or will they both gather the same light if they are both set to 14X? and gather less light as you zoom in?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

it should be the same amount of light allowed to pass through on the same power settings. but as you go to higher power it would be a little less and a smaller field of view.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

We're talking buckmasters here....why does it matter?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

It was just to good of a deal to pass up.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... t=11082005

Ordered it this morning.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy. said:


> We're talking buckmasters here....why does it matter?


Dang scope snobs. 

:sniper:

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Exactly what does it mean to be a scope snob? How expensive do they have to be? 
Jiffy, what scopes do you have on your rifles?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

As I recall, Jiffy runs a Nightforce. Definately out of my price range.

huntin1


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

The Nikon Buckmasters 6x18 40SF is a great scope. The eye relief works great and the clearity is good enough to see my rimfire holes on paper at 200 yards.

I have this scope mounted on my sako quad and I am very very happy with its performance as of this time. For the money I don't think there is a better deal out there in the market at this time.... Period end of story.

As for the rest of the scope the extra turrets are great. I am not a fan of sunshades but that is just me. Using the Milidot with the turrets makes taking out flies at 50 yars, and squirrels at 100 much much easier. When they say hold over and hope instead of using the milidot with turrets they mean it...

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

While a nightforce is nice and expensive, it is still just one scope. What else is he running? I am guessing most of us could run US Optics or S&B if we only had one scope.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Barska, BSA, and Tasco.....oh yeah and one old weaver. :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Why don't I believe that??

I guess my idea of a scope snob is like guys who have 7-10 Leupold VX-Ls or similar and that is all they will use.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

I have 3 Leupy Vari X IIIs ranging in powers from 2.5-8, 4.5-14, and a 6.5-20. They will all eventually have m1s and mildots but as of right now the only one that has that is the 4.5. My 6.5 is going to the custom shop the end of this month for M1s and a mildot as I'm putting that one on my 250 and using that at the 300 yard line for F-class this year. I am also working on another 4.5-14 for my 300. I just "aquired" a McMillian Mcswirlly (50 green, 25 tan, and 25 black) to throw it in. She's going to be sooooo sexy, I'll post pics once shes done.

I do have one old weaver fixed 4x on my Rem. 600 but that one isn't going anywhere anytime soon.

I won't buy anything but Leupys anymore.....VXIIIs to be exact.

I do have a 6.5-20 Monarch with turrets and a fine plex I'd be willing to part with. I have the sunshade and the box to boot.....I'd just have to wrestle it away from my cousin as I kicked it out of my household months ago. Once you start using good optics you won't mess with mediocre stuff anymore. (insert snobish smile)

:beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

What happened to your Nightforce?

I go out of my way to avoid Leupold, used to be all I would buy, now you couldn't give me one. (well maybe I'd take a free one, then sell it and buy a Nikon) Better scopes out there for less money and most have way better customer service than Leupold since the old man died.

How's that for snobbishness? 

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess I never thought the VXIII was that high end. I have a few of those, but I think my 2 Vortex Vipers are as good or better. I think my Burris XTR is better, and I know my IOR is. I might end up being a snob too  Glad I still have my Konus Pro M-30!! The only scopes I have been dissapointed in have been the Buckmasters I have owned, had 3, now don't have any.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh I still have my NXS, it's still sitting atop my crappy 308.... :wink:

I guess I haven't had any problems my Leupy's customer service. They have been nothing but great to work with.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not all that impressed with the Leupolds anymore. My last 6.5-20 M1 LRT was poor and sold it a couple weeks ago. Still have the older 4.5-14 M1 LRT that is great, but then again it is older and I think the quality was better back then. The clearest scope I have is a Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20 that cost less than both the M1's. That being said, the newest Leupold I have is a 4.5-14 with the B&C reticle on my 300. That one is clearer than the 6.5 I had was also. The old 3.5-10x VXII on my 250 is still going strong with no complaints also. I'm still hoping to pick up an IOR this spring and if they are as good as they say I may be changing out the 4.5 M1.


----------

